# GTO rallye wheels QQ.



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Forum...is it Rally or Rallye?

Anyway.....just a quick question. I would like to put on 15x8 Rallye ll chrome wheels on my GTO conv. Will this cause any problems?

I could also go with 15x7 wheels for front and 15x8 wheels for rear...

I like the `stock` look.......but the chrome wheels would look reLly nice....

What tires are you all running on your 68-69 GTO`s?

Thanks


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Anybody? 

No worries...

Would 15x7 rally wheels(4 inch BS) with 235/60-15 in front work? No rubbing?
And..
Would 15x8 rally wheels(4 inch BS) with 255/60-15 in the rear work? No issues.....

Anyone with a couple of pictures with a similar setup, so I can guise the look.... thanks

What was the stock/original wheel/tire back in the day? 205/70-14.....?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Anderslober said:


> Anybody?
> 
> No worries...
> 
> ...




Many wheel and tire combinations have been provided in this section. There is 18 pages in the Wheel and Tire section. Just keep clicking on each page and read the topics. You should find your answer. :thumbsup:


----------

